# Bem feito!



## joske_swie

Ola a tudos,

eu queria saber como e que se diz 'bem feito' em espanhol... E uma expressao que se diz quando uma pessoa 'recebe o que merece' por por exemplo nao ouvir aos conselhos de alguem. 

Exemplo: 'perdiste o comboio? Bem feito! Ja te disse que te fosses embora mais cedo mas nao me querias ouvir!!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo, Joske, 

Veja no nosso dicionário que fica acima: bien hecho!
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/feito


----------



## Carfer

Não se equivocou na língua de destino, joske? É que em português diz-se mesmo _'Bem feito!_'.


----------



## Vanda

Bem lembrado, Carfer! ESte tópico estava no fórum espanhol; como ele pediu em português, deduzi que a pessoa queria em inglês já quetinha a expressão em português... que miscelânea! 

E então, em que língua?


----------



## joske_swie

Ahh , enganei-me. Queria saber como e que se diz em espanhol!! Desculpa-me!!


----------



## Vanda

Veja meu post (corrigido) acima!


----------



## Mangato

No espanho dizemos: *te estuvo bien,* com idêntica intenção, *te lo ganaste.* Enfatiza-se com o *te* pronominal


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Está bien! o ¡está bueno! *según el tono* en que se pronuncie, puede indicar _desde agrado_ y aquiescencia _hasta desagrado_ y hartazgo. Todo es cuestión de la _entonación y fuerza_ con que se pronuncie.


----------



## Dymn

Vanda said:


> Veja no nosso dicionário que fica acima: bien hecho!
> feito - Dicionário Português-Espanhol WordReference.com


Dificilmente se percebia, pelo menos na Espanha. Eu não confiaria neste dicionário, com ele nunca me teria apercebido de _"de hecho" _e _"de facto" _não significarem o mesmo, há umas quantas traduções literais...

A minha tradução favorita seria "_¡(ya) te está bien!_", ou as do Mangato, acrescentando "_te lo has buscado_" (eu diria estas expressões com o pretérito perfeito mas isto são diferenças regionais acho). Queria porém adicionar que é muito habitual expressar a mesma ideia com "_por_" + um adjectivo ou infinitivo, p.ex. "_¡por tonto!_", ou de forma mais longa: "_¡esto te pasa por tonto!_".

Já agora, "_bem feito_" (ou "_bem feita_" que é o que me deparei hoje), sempre têm este significado figurado? Se eu quero usá-lo de modo literal (_¡bien hecho!, well done!_), não posso dizer "_bem feito!_"?


----------



## pfaa09

Dymn said:


> Já agora, "_bem feito_" (ou "_bem feita_" que é o que me deparei hoje), sempre têm este significado figurado? Se eu quero usá-lo de modo literal (_¡bien hecho!, well done!_), não posso dizer "_bem feito!_"?


Tudo que tem um sentido figurado, normalmente também o tem da sua forma natural, ou literal.
Se virmos algo que foi, ou está, bem feito, podemos dizê-lo naturalmente: Que bem feito!


----------



## Carfer

Naturalmente que pode, como o pfaa já esclareceu. Talvez seja bom acrescentar que este 'bem feito/bem feita' tem sempre, da parte de quem o diz, um certo tom de satisfação por o desaire que a outra pessoa sofreu lhe dar razão: 'Não me deste atenção/não fizeste o que te disse/,  sofre as consequências'. Basicamente é isto.


----------



## zema

En Argentina, y creería que en Latinoamérica en general, sí es de lo más común emplear "Bien hecho" en el sentido de "Te lo tienes merecido". 
Nunca me hubiera imaginado que no se usase en España.


----------



## Dymn

Posso dizer "_assim gosto!_" também (como "_¡así me gusta!_")?


----------



## Carfer

Poder, pode, mas não com o sentido daquele '_bem feito/bem feita_' de que falámos acima. '_Assim gosto_' denota aprovação, concordância, satisfação por o interlocutor ter agora feito bem alguma coisa que antes tinha feito mal ou da qual não gostámos. _'Bem feito/Bem feita' _também denota satisfação, mas com o mal que aconteceu a outrem.


----------

